
New engine to real-world multiple vehicle pickup and delivery problem [video] - sapien13
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpn9V3pnrbA
======
sapien13
Real-world multiple vehicle pickup and delivery problem is much more
complicated than traveler salesman problem. Current algorithms solve two
situations: fixed start point and end point/few pickups and limited number of
nodes.To enable a much more flexible and efficient logistic, my new engine
supports large number pickups in each route and customization to real-world
constraints.

